# At SF Suites at Fisherman's Wharf now



## Greg G (May 22, 2019)

Went to the Ferry Building Market place yesterday as it was windy, cold, and rainy.  Today and rest of week is supposed to be nice  (60s and sunny/partly cloudy).  Going to Alcatraz today.  Getting the hang of public transportation here  (got Clipper cards for us)
I was surprised to get a third floor balcony unit but I guess the busy time doesn't start until Memorial day.

Here is the view we have from our unit


----------



## Shankilicious (May 22, 2019)

Nice! How did you get that? II exchange? How far out did you have to book?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2019)

Nice view!


----------



## christye77 (May 22, 2019)

What unit number is that? We go often and I would love to have that view. We usually just go up to the deck to enjoy the view if the weather plays nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg G (May 23, 2019)

I made an II request in April of 2018 and confirmed an exchange in July of 2018 for May 19-26 of 2019  (gave then a pretty big span of months to look for).    Unit number is 302.  Its view is right between those two buildings so I lucked out.  Yes, been up to the roof top several times and that has awesome views  (you can even see the golden gate bridge from that roof top as seen in the below pic. )



 

Just as we were leaving Ghiradelli square I saw this young woman with a trained hawk (with a bell on its leg) just swoop down and land on her head.


----------



## Greg G (May 23, 2019)

Stopped at Krispy Kreme to get donuts this morning -  yum.   Was a treat as the store where we live closed down many years ago.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

Alcatraz was really interesting.  The audio tour of the cell house really brought things to life.  Also Bill Baker a former inmate, and author of a book on his time at Alcatraz, "Alcatraz #1259", was there in the gift shop to talk to people and promote his book  (I think he's been doing that for several years).
Nice to walk about the Ferry bldg market place with all its food shops, on a cold and windy day (Tuesday). Rode the cable cars up steep hills. Walked along the crooked part of Lombard st.  Went to the Golden Gate Bridge today.  Perfect weather for it.  Walked to the first tower and then back  Took a muni bus to get to the bridge welcome center and on one stop along the way a whole group of teenage girls and boys hopped on the bus, heading for some museum.  Up till that point the buses we had taken had not been crowded.  Appears that the Memorial day crowds are starting up.
Had the Dungeness crab cakes appetizer at Cioppino's which was really good with their pesto aioli sauce. My wife got the salmon and I got the scampi linguine, both very good. Clam Chowder at the Blue Mermaid was very good.  For a change from seafood, we tried the Indian food at the Curry Leaf one day.  Very good Chicken tikka masala, and very spicy (and that wasn't their spiciest dish).  Went to a pizza place called Godfellas on Bay st.  Had tried to order online and ended up calling them because we weren't sure if our online order for delivery went through.  They said they weren't able to do deliveries today as their delivery guy was out.  So we decided to stop in there.  Upon entry my initial impression, as well as my wifes, was that the place looked to be a bit of a dive (scratched up back wall) and I was thinking "do I really want to eat here". But boy the New York style pizza was just the right thinness, very cheesy, very hot, and very good. Likewise for the thin crust garlic cheese bread.  Plus they have a big screen TV.
All in all having a good time in SF.


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

Also went to the see the WWII ships on pier 45.  Pretty neat
The USS Pampanito


 


and the SS Jeremiah O'Brien


 


The Musée Mécanique with all its old fashioned coin operated mechanicals and arcade games was a hoot.


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

And this one which reminded me of the Twilight Zone episode with the talking dummy.


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

And of  course the Golden Gate Bridge photo


----------



## chapjim (May 25, 2019)

I've owned a single, floating week at the Suites at Fishermen's Wharf for over a decade.  One of these years we may actually stay there!  (Before the city fills up with poop.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2019)

We loved Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  It was one of our favorite stays.  Trader Joe's is so close, and of course In-n-Out is a few blocks away, making it a perfect lunch a few days.  

I wonder when Suites at FW wharf was built.  The lack of power outlets was our only issue.  We now pack an outlet strip for older resorts.  Our own house build in 1978, has a lack of power outlets.  Rick has gradually added additional ones in the rooms we are in most, like the kitchen, laundry room, and family room.


----------



## Luanne (May 25, 2019)

Greg G said:


> And of  course the Golden Gate Bridge photo
> View attachment 12006


Somewhere near the base of the Golden Gate Bridge is a statue of Joseph Strauss, the engineer.  (I still haven't seen it in person myself).  Joseph Strauss was the father of my godfather Richard Strauss.  Uncle Dick worked construction on the bridge as a young man.  The bridge is also known as "Strauss's Stress".  On the 50th anniversary of the bridge my godfather and godmother were asked to be at the ceremony and had their picture taken by the statue.   Just my teeny, tiny claim to fame. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Strauss_(engineer)#/media/File:Joseph_Strauss_Memorial.jpg


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Somewhere near the base of the Golden Gate Bridge is a statue of Joseph Strauss, the engineer.  (I still haven't seen it in person myself).  Joseph Strauss was the father of my godfather Richard Strauss.  Uncle Dick worked construction on the bridge as a young man.  The bridge is also known as "Strauss's Stress".  On the 50th anniversary of the bridge my godfather and godmother were asked to be at the ceremony and had their picture taken by the statue.   Just my teeny, tiny claim to fame.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Strauss_(engineer)#/media/File:Joseph_Strauss_Memorial.jpg



Pretty neat ancestory Luanne.



rickandcindy23 said:


> We loved Suites at Fisherman's Wharf. It was one of our favorite stays. Trader Joe's is so close, and of course In-n-Out is a few blocks away, making it a perfect lunch a few days



Yep,  went to the In-n-Out on Wed.




chapjim said:


> I've owned a single, floating week at the Suites at Fishermen's Wharf for over a decade. One of these years we may actually stay there! (Before the city fills up with poop.)



Haven't encountered any poop yet.


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

I do wish they had an exhaust fan in the bathroom.   All they have is a vent, and a small panel window facing the main atrium that you can open.


----------



## Greg G (May 25, 2019)

Here were some adventurous people on Lombard street


----------



## dropngo (May 25, 2019)

Nice photos, great idea riding downhill with Segways on Lombard street!  Brakes better work


----------



## Greg G (May 27, 2019)

Strolled around the Haight-Ashbury area on Saturday.   Lots of people smoking and vaping down there.  Neat artwork in the area


----------



## JohnPaul (May 29, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wonder when Suites at FW wharf was built.



I’ve always assumed the 60’s.


----------



## Greg G (May 29, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We loved Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  It was one of our favorite stays.  Trader Joe's is so close, and of course In-n-Out is a few blocks away, making it a perfect lunch a few days.
> 
> I wonder when Suites at FW wharf was built.  The lack of power outlets was our only issue.  We now pack an outlet strip for older resorts.  Our own house build in 1978, has a lack of power outlets.  Rick has gradually added additional ones in the rooms we are in most, like the kitchen, laundry room, and family room.



The lamps in the bedroom had outlets in them which helped.  But yes it seemed harder to find them in the unit.

Greg


----------



## DAman (May 29, 2019)

We enjoyed the location. 

DW made sure we went to Restaurant Gary Danko right across the street. We had a wonderful meal there. It is $$$$ but it was our splurge. I hope it is still good as I would like to return there.


----------



## Greg G (May 31, 2019)

DAman said:


> We enjoyed the location.
> 
> DW made sure we went to Restaurant Gary Danko right across the street. We had a wonderful meal there. It is $$$$ but it was our splurge. I hope it is still good as I would like to return there.



We saw several people go in there during our week stay.   My wife was curious so I checked out their website during our stay and boy you ain't kidding on how expensive that restaurant is.  But glad you had a wonderful meal there.

Greg


----------



## MabelP (May 31, 2019)

Gary Danko is worth every cent!


----------



## Greg G (Jun 1, 2019)

MabelP said:


> Gary Danko is worth every cent!


May have to try it next time.

I was impressed by the helpfulness of the resort staff.  They asked several times how things were going and if they could do anything for us.

Greg


----------



## Glenn2 (Jun 8, 2019)

I am using my week now at this resort.  I love the location.  Was fortunate enough to get room #300 this year. This is my balcony view this morning.  First stop is the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.  I never miss a chance to go to that museum.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Glenn2 said:


> I am using my week now at this resort.  I love the location.  Was fortunate enough to get room #300 this year. This is my balcony view this morning.  First stop is the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.  I never miss a chance to go to that museum.
> View attachment 12267


Great view.

We always visit SFMOMA when we go to San Francisco. Love it!


----------



## Greg G (Jun 9, 2019)

Glenn2 said:


> I am using my week now at this resort.  I love the location.  Was fortunate enough to get room #300 this year. This is my balcony view this morning.  First stop is the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.  I never miss a chance to go to that museum.
> View attachment 12267



Nice view.  Have a great time.  Do you have a car or just using the public transportation system?


----------



## Glenn2 (Jun 10, 2019)

Greg G said:


> Nice view.  Have a great time.  Do you have a car or just using the public transportation system?



I only use the public transportation.  I use the Muni Mobile app and buy a 7-day pass.  It lets you ride buses, trams and cable cars.  It doesn't cover BART.  I also use Uber.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 10, 2019)

Glenn2 said:


> I only use the public transportation.  I use the Muni Mobile app and buy a 7-day pass.  It lets you ride buses, trams and cable cars.  It doesn't cover BART.  I also use Uber.



Yep, I had 7 day visitors pass clipper cards (one for me and one for my wife)


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Greg G said:


> Yep, I had 7 day visitors pass clipper cards (one for me and one for my wife)


And the Clipper card does include BART.


----------

